# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2020 às 12:05)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2020 às 13:44)

Boas,
Primeiro dia de dezembro com céu praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte, e temperatura agradável.




Boa visibilidade:




Em alguns locais parece que estamos na primavera.





Mínima de *5,6ºC*

Atual de *18,1ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2020 às 21:36)

Boas,
E depois de um dia algo ameno, a noite segue já bem fresquinha. 

Máxima de *19,3ºC*

Atual de *7,2ºC*. 
95% hr.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Dez 2020 às 17:12)

@joralentejano segue com atenção os valores da estação do Recanto. Creio que, nos próximos dias, dará valores interessantes comparativamente com as estações mais próximas e inclusive com a EMA do IPMA em Portalegre


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2020 às 17:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano segue com atenção os valores da estação do Recanto. Creio que, nos próximos dias, dará valores interessantes comparativamente com as estações mais próximas e inclusive com a EMA do IPMA em Portalegre


Ia agora mesmo publicar as mínimas de hoje, que já foram algo baixas por cá. 
_______________
Boas,
O dia de hoje foi ainda ameno e com algumas nuvens altas. Na sexta feira, a máxima de 10ºC prevista pelo IPMA aqui para Arronches será registada no início da madrugada. 

Máx: *17,7ºC*
Min:* 2,5ºC*

Mínimas noutras estações aqui das redondezas:
Recanto (Esperança): *2,8ºC*
Monte da Pina (junto à Barragem do Caia): *2,8ºC*

Mais a Norte, uma estação junto á ribeira de Nisa: 
Barqueira (Castelo de Vide): *-0,6ºC*

Nesta estação, até ao momento o vento de Nordeste está a estragar a descida de hoje.

Por aqui sigo com* 11,2ºC *e uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2020 às 12:54)

Bom dia,
Espero que este tópico fique mais movimentado a partir de amanhã. Só posts meus praticamente, até ao momento. 

Mínima de *1,7ºC*. Alguma geada fraca nos locais mais abrigados.

*2,1ºC* no Recanto com os típicos altos e baixos devido ao vento. Ali para os lados de Estremoz esteve bastante calor, 32ºC ás 2 da manhã.  Que horror, se fosse verdade.

Vamos lá ver o dia de amanhã, o GFS até mete água-neve aqui para as zonas mais baixas. Duvido, mas é certo que vai nevar na serra. Quanto á precipitação, os acumulados previstos pelos diversos modelos até dia 11/12 não são nada maus, se fosse assim o mês todo é que era.

*12,6ºC* atuais e algumas nuvens altas no horizonte.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 13:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Espero que este tópico fique mais movimentado a partir de amanhã. Só posts meus praticamente, até ao momento.
> 
> Mínima de *1,7ºC*. Alguma geada fraca nos locais mais abrigados.
> ...


Serra da fóia e São Mamede , Portalegre , vão ter neve 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 13:09)

joralentejano disse:


> *2,1ºC* no Recanto com os típicos altos e baixos devido ao vento.



Amanhã e Sábado, devido ao vento, a sensação térmica nessa estação deverá ser gélida. Acredito que, se o prognóstico do GFS se mantiver e não defraudar, amanhã poderá nevar ou cair graupel/água neve nessa estação.


----------



## JPAG (3 Dez 2020 às 14:41)

Boas. Após uma longa "ausência" volto para fazer o seguimento nos próximos dias na zona de Vila Viçosa-Borba, onde poderá haver algumas surpresas a partir de amanhã. 

Acho que haverá, pelo menos, alguma água-neve. Vila Viçosa encontra-se a cerca de 400m de altitude e o GFS prevê alguns aguaceiros de neve para os 350-400m. Obviamente não espero acumulação mas já ficava contente em ver uns flocos de neve amanhã ao final do dia, mas como sempre deverão faltar os aguaceiros no período em que estiver mais frio... 
Certamente cairá alguma neve na Serra d'Ossa (653m). 

Na noite passada, de acordo com a estação do MeteoAlentejo, Vila Viçosa já terá chegado aos 2ºC. Na próxima madrugada os valores já deverão rondar os 0ºC na vila e a temperaturas negativas nalguns locais aqui à volta. Importante este frio nesta altura porque algumas árvores frutíferas ainda não perderam as folhas


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 17:07)

@joralentejano tiveste tempo para umas fotos ao final de tarde?? Está um pôr do sol que pronuncia muito frio para amanhã


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2020 às 18:08)

Sim, final do dia a anunciar a mudança de tempo.













Como é evidente, o ponto forte deste evento é o frio e a neve. Aqui não vou ter neve, mas se cair alguma coisa na serra e se vir alguns registos, já fico contente.  Em termos de precipitação, entradas de NW nunca dão grande coisa por aqui, mas sempre é melhor que nada. 

Máxima de *14,1ºC*. 

*8,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Dez 2020 às 19:58)

Gostava de estar por aí, pelo Alentejo, com esperança de ver o elemento branco. Este seria, de certeza, um fim de semana para me deslocar, mas infelizmente estamos na situação de pandemia o que não possibilita a deslocação entre concelhos. 

Quando aí vou fico no concelho de Estremoz, numa das freguesias que que tem pontos da serra D’Ossa e tinha curiosidade em saber se vai nevar por lá. 

Vou ficar atenta aos relatos aqui pelo fórum e por outras páginas do FB.

Quanto ao sítio onde moro, margem sul Almada, nada se passará, a não ser umas ondas valentes no mar.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2020 às 21:40)

Já chuvisca por aqui.


----------



## Srbt (4 Dez 2020 às 09:59)

Bom dia

Arraiolos neste momento com aguaceiros fracos e a temperatura a descer. atuais 7º.

As previsões GFS apontam para possibilidade de neve /água-neve no período da tarde.

Vamos ver!


----------



## JPAG (4 Dez 2020 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Vila Viçosa acorda com chuva, *4.8mm* acumulados até agora. Temperatura nos 7ºC


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2020 às 11:34)

Bom dia, maltinha!

Ontem pelas 13h estavam 18.5ºC e às 21h estavam 7.5ºC com vento praticamente nulo.
Agora estão 10.5ºC, muito vento, o que torna a sensação térmica horrivel, e seguimos com aguaceiros fortes e passageiros.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2020 às 12:16)

Sinais da cota a descer por Portalegre, já que os aguaceiros não só mandam a temp. abaixo, como a humidade. Ainda estou "aziado" que vou estar enfiado num autocarro quando baixa a cota


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 12:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sinais da cota a descer por Portalegre, já que os aguaceiros não só mandam a temp. abaixo, como a humidade. Ainda estou "aziado" que vou estar enfiado num autocarro quando baixa a cota



Eu quando vir a coisa mais bem encaminhada vou dar umas voltas pela serra à procura de surpresas. Depois farei a devida reportagem do que encontrar...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 12:51)

Está a nevar em Marvão. O próximo aguaceiro já vai dar neve na serra.


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 12:51)

Em Marvão já neva bem! 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-marvao/


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 12:54)

Já temos registos!


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 12:55)




----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 12:59)

Por aqui a temperatura deu um belo tombo. 3,6ºC. Vai chovendo fraco, com rajadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2020 às 13:04)

Confirmo o tombo na minha estação na zona mais abaixo da cidade com 4.8ºC.


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2020 às 13:15)

Por aqui já vamos nos 9ºC, cada vez mais vento e a sensação é mesmo gélida


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 13:22)

Como é normal, os aguaceiros perdem todos força aqui no interior quando atravessam o Tejo. Ainda assim, vai chovendo fraco a moderado agora.

Recanto: *4.1mm*
Netatmo: *3mm*

Estão* 5,2ºC*.


----------



## Srbt (4 Dez 2020 às 13:43)

Update:

Tempreatura a descer bem,  está nos 4.5º.
Tem havido aguaceiros fracos a moderados durante a manhã. As cotas começam a descer em todo o país, poderá haver sorte para ver alguns flocos a visitar Arraiolos.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 13:50)

Aqui ao lado, no topo da serra, já acumulou qualquer coisa 





Mais fotos:

Sol a tentar espreitar por Arronches.* 6,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 14:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui ao lado, no topo da serra, já acumulou qualquer coisa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pronto ia partilhar exactamente o mesmo... Ando cá em cima, e é só o que há pra ver... De momento está calmo... Ainda nevava quando cheguei, e a cota ia sensivelmente nos 950m...

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 14:26)

talingas disse:


> Pronto ia partilhar exactamente o mesmo... Ando cá em cima, e é só o que há pra ver... De momento está calmo... Ainda nevava quando cheguei, e a cota ia sensivelmente nos 950m...
> 
> Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


Os aguaceiros já estão a vir de NNW e vão-se ficando pelo caminho, pois têm muita serra da região centro para atravessar. Se chegassem cá com a intensidade que têm no litoral, até aqui em Arronches via alguma coisa.
Passou um aguaceiro fraco/moderado e foi o suficiente para a temperatura dar um tombo. É pena!


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 14:34)

Ainda assim vou ficar por aqui mais um pouco a ver no que calha  (no carro marca 0ºC)

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 14:40)

De momento voltam a esvoaçar umas "pastinhas" pequeninas... Rajadas que abanam o carro...

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2020 às 14:58)

Por aqui já vamos com 8ºC e na última hora os aguaceiros têm sido mais frequentes.

Monchique está com 5.2ºC, será que ainda vai levar um toquezinho de branco esta tarde/noite?


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 15:00)

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 15:10)

Restos de aguaceiros a passar e o cenário é este:






Há aguaceiros na zona da Sertã e Proença, mas o mais certo é esfumarem-se mal passam o Tejo. 

*5,6ºC* atuais sem aguaceiros intensos.


----------



## JPAG (4 Dez 2020 às 15:57)

Um aguaceiro mais forte por aqui agora. 
Quando os aguaceiros são mais fracos a chuva é bastante miúda, fria e meio condensada na zona mais alta da vila mas não chega a ser _sleet._
No entanto as temperaturas não baixam dos 5ºC... como era de esperar.  
Espero que os aguaceiros se prolonguem até ao inicio da noite. Se a temperatura descer mais um pouco deverá haver ainda alguma água-neve por volta da hora de jantar.


----------



## Francisco_s (4 Dez 2020 às 15:58)

Boas,

Será que já nevou ou que ainda vai nevar na Fóia, em Monchique? Qual seria a melhor hora para lá ir na esperança de ver neve?

Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2020 às 16:09)

7 graus por Estremoz, com o céu meio que já a abrir. Parece que os aguaceiros como sempre morrem assim que arrefece a atmosfera.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2020 às 16:32)

Francisco_s disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Será que já nevou ou que ainda vai nevar na Fóia, em Monchique? Qual seria a melhor hora para lá ir na esperança de ver neve?
> 
> Obrigado



Ainda não certamente. Segundo o IPMA às 15h estavam 4.5ºC na Fóia. Neste momento, estão 6.0ºC em Casais, a uns 300 m de altitude perto da Fóia. É bem possível que na Fóia a temperatura ronde os 3ºC de momento. Falta descer mais um pouco, mas é bem possível que lá mais para o fim da tarde/noite apareçam uns aguaceiros que façam descer momentaneamente a temperatura e dê para cair alguma neve. A vantagem é que por ser uma Serra perto do litoral os aguaceiros devem entrar ao longo da noite com uma intensidade razoável, nas horas de mais frio.


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2020 às 16:49)

A serra de Monchique está muito próxima do mar, se cair será durante a noite. Alguém sabe como está a serra de Aracena?

Edit: o radar de Loulé não funciona. Parece que o evento vai morrer nas serras onde vai passar dos 10 mm em alguns locais, a Foia ou Martinlongo, por exemplo para lá caminham. Pouco ou nada chegará ao litoral algarvio. Hoje as zonas onde nascem as ribeiras vão levar algum acumulado.


----------



## JPAG (4 Dez 2020 às 16:58)

Finalmente abaixo dos 5ºC,* 4.8ºC* agora. Sensação térmica de 3.4ºC.
Céu completamente limpo, com 9.90mm acumulados. 

Agora é esperar que a temperatura continue a cair e que os aguaceiros que estão neste momento no centro do país cheguem aqui por volta das 19h 
Nestes "fenómenos" há sempre a curiosidade em como estará a Serra d'Ossa, mas a zona mais alta é um pouco isolada e há sempre poucas pessoas a reportar na zona.


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2020 às 17:01)

JPAG disse:


> Finalmente abaixo dos 5ºC,* 4.8ºC* agora. Sensação térmica de 3.4ºC.
> Céu completamente limpo, com 9.90mm acumulados.
> 
> Agora é esperar que a temperatura continue a cair e que os aguaceiros que estão neste momento no centro do país cheguem aqui por volta das 19h
> Nestes "fenómenos" há sempre a curiosidade em como estará a Serra d'Ossa, mas a zona mais alta é um pouco isolada e há sempre poucas pessoas a reportar na zona.



Pensei exactamente na serra da Ossa, mas também há o Monfurado e Arraiolos.

Edit: atenção às serras a sul de Badajoz, pertinho da fronteira. As Cumbres Mayores passam dos 1000 metros.


----------



## talingas (4 Dez 2020 às 17:04)

Quando abalei do topo da serra eram 16:30 estava -1ºC, a cota já andaria nos 900-800m. Pelas 16:00 foi quando começou a nevar a serio.. Vento forte! Mas valeu apena a espera! Aqui por baixo, seguimos com 2,9ºC. Vento moderado.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2020 às 17:10)

frederico disse:


> A serra de Monchique está muito próxima do mar, se cair será durante a noite. Alguém sabe como está a serra de Aracena?
> 
> Edit: o radar de Loulé não funciona. Parece que o evento vai morrer nas serras onde vai passar dos 10 mm em alguns locais, a Foia ou Martinlongo, por exemplo para lá caminham. Pouco ou nada chegará ao litoral algarvio. Hoje as zonas onde nascem as ribeiras vão levar algum acumulado.



Por acaso aqui junto ao litoral do Barlavento, tem chovido durante todo o dia... Aguaceiros passageiros, mas tem caído desde manhã. 2mm acumulados. Não é muito, mas tem molhado.

A temperatura começou a descer bem agora. 9ºC em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

Por aqui, a torneira já fechou. Ainda caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco que na serra, tal como os vídeos do @talingas mostram, deu origem a mais alguma neve. Vão passando aguaceiros a oeste que se aguentam mais à medida que progridem para sul porque não há tantas serras a servir de barreira. É bastante notável como os aguaceiros perdem força assim que passam a zona da Sertã, Proença etc em direção a esta zona. 
Cenário há pouco, com estas nuvens mais baixas a passar depressa.





Portalegre: *6mm*
Recanto: *4.6mm*
Netatmo: *3.3mm*
Elvas: *1.9mm*

Frio a instalar-se em força. *4,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## JPAG (4 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

frederico disse:


> Pensei exactamente na serra da Ossa, mas também há o Monfurado e Arraiolos.
> 
> Edit: atenção às serras a sul de Badajoz, pertinho da fronteira. As Cumbres Mayores passam dos 1000 metros.



Acho que estava prevista neve para as serras a sul de Badajoz para o fim do dia.

Para nevar em Arraiolos acho que também nevaria em Évoramonte, Estremoz, Borba e Vila Viçosa (pelo menos nas zonas mais altas)Bem como no alto de Vila Boim (Elvas). Estes locais que enumerei, tirando a zona de Portalegre, para além de serem os que têm mais altitude são sempre os beneficiados com estes fenómenos de _sleet_ ou neve. 

Temperatura em queda em V.Viçosa - 4.5ºC. Aguaceiro em aproximação


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2020 às 17:21)

Já chegado a Portalegre, a precipitação não foi suficiente para o elemento branco se ver cá mais abaixo. Frio está ele, a cota está baixa, mas não houve precipitação nem intensidade suficiente cá em baixo. Fica para o próximo evento em 2040. 

Sigo com 3.8ºC por aqui. 5.2mm acumulados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2020 às 17:27)

Por aqui, vai caindo umas pingas, levo 1 mm acumulado e 8.8ºC.   Com calma, ainda neva e estava 2020 feito. 

A estação a NE de mim, vai com 7.9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2020 às 17:50)

Fóia com 2.7ºC às 17h e 2.2 mm, só falta um bocadinho.


----------



## Srbt (4 Dez 2020 às 18:03)

Por Arraiolos chove com intensidade mas sem neve ou gelo.
A temperatura estabilizou nos 4.5º, desceu apenas há minutos até as 4º


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2020 às 18:13)

Sigo então com 3.3ºC. Adeus precipitação, infelizmente. Agora é que devia cair!


----------



## Francisco_s (4 Dez 2020 às 18:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ainda não certamente. Segundo o IPMA às 15h estavam 4.5ºC na Fóia. Neste momento, estão 6.0ºC em Casais, a uns 300 m de altitude perto da Fóia. É bem possível que na Fóia a temperatura ronde os 3ºC de momento. Falta descer mais um pouco, mas é bem possível que lá mais para o fim da tarde/noite apareçam uns aguaceiros que façam descer momentaneamente a temperatura e dê para cair alguma neve. A vantagem é que por ser uma Serra perto do litoral os aguaceiros devem entrar ao longo da noite com uma intensidade razoável, nas horas de mais frio.




Obrigado!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Dez 2020 às 19:54)

Boas,
Nada do elemento branco por aqui, mais acima na serra parece que ainda caiu qualquer coisa, mas provavelmente nada demais.
Durante a tarde, a temperatura andou pelos 2/4°c, os aguaceiros foram no geral fracos.
Agora estão 1,9°c , e os aguaceiros já terminaram aqui para o interior, agora é que era.


----------



## Happy (4 Dez 2020 às 20:10)

Boas, 

Fui até á Fóia estavam 3 graus e muito, mas mesmo muito vento! O máximo que vi foi um sleet, mas acumulou um pouco nas bermas..deixo umas fotos


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2020 às 20:33)

Por aqui, vai caindo um aguaceiro com 7.0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 20:46)

Só de pensar que aquela chuva toda que está no litoral poderia dar origem a um belo nevão... enfim!

*3,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2020 às 21:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Nada do elemento branco por aqui, mais acima na serra parece que ainda caiu qualquer coisa, mas provavelmente nada demais.
> Durante a tarde, a temperatura andou pelos 2/4°c, os aguaceiros foram no geral fracos.
> Agora estão 1,9°c , e os aguaceiros já terminaram aqui para o interior, agora é que era.


Bastava um aguaceiro ter sido mais forte e até na cidade teria caído. Tivemos azar mesmo com as previsões. Em 2040 há outro. 

Por aqui 3.1ºC e vento moderado. Wind chill de 0.3ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Dez 2020 às 21:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bastava um aguaceiro ter sido mais forte e até na cidade teria caído. Tivemos azar mesmo com as previsões. Em 2040 há outro.
> 
> Por aqui 3.1ºC e vento moderado. Wind chill de 0.3ºC.


Sim, os aguaceiros foram fracos infelizmente, esperemos pela próxima oportunidade e de preferência este inverno, mas já acho difícil isso acontecer.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 21:54)

Happy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fui até á Fóia estavam 3 graus e muito, mas mesmo muito vento! O máximo que vi foi um sleet, mas acumulou um pouco nas bermas..deixo umas fotos


Belas fotos 
Conheço bem esse lugarzinho maravilhoso 
Já fui feliz na Fóia e Monchique 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2020 às 22:28)

aguaceiros fracos... borregada. Chegámos ao inverno.

estou com receio do anticiclone dos açores...


----------



## Happy (4 Dez 2020 às 23:02)

Foia a pouco, já se nota mais um pouco de acumulação, é mais agua-neve com alguns flocos misturados. Temperatura de 1º


----------



## Illicitus (4 Dez 2020 às 23:05)

Dia bastante razoável por aqui. Por volta das 21h ainda se ouviu um trovão valente. Períodos de aguaceiros com rajadas de vento mais fortes.

Lagos segue com 14 mm e Bensafrim quase a tocar nos 18 mm. Valores nas Netatmo mais próximas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2020 às 23:19)

Interessante os contrastes no Algarve ao nível dos acumulados, que já eram previstos tendo em conta a sinóptica do evento. Esta foi a situação do dia de hoje:
- *Serra do Espinhaço de Cão, Lagos e Costa Vicentina*: acumulados superiores a 10 mm;
- *Serra do Caldeirão*: acumulados superiores a 10 mm nas estações Wunderground de Tôr e de Alportel;
- *Vale do Guadiana interior*: acumulados entre 5 e 10 mm, localmente superiores a 10 mm (por exemplo, em Martinlongo);
- *Costa algarvia no Barlavento*: acumulados entre 2 e 8 mm;
- *Costa algarvia no Sotavento*: acumulados inferiores a 1 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2020 às 23:43)

Boas, 2.8ºC por aqui com vento ainda moderado. Wind chill de -0.9ºC.

5.2mm acumulados hoje. Rajada máxima de 50 km/h.

T. Máx de 9.4ºC à 01:47 e t. mín de 2.8ºC neste momento.


----------



## aoc36 (5 Dez 2020 às 00:00)

O meteofontes diz que está a nevar bem na Foia!


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2020 às 00:09)

aoc36 disse:


> O meteofontes diz que está a nevar bem na Foia!


Muito bom !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2020 às 02:30)

aoc36 disse:


> O meteofontes diz que está a nevar bem na Foia!



Pelo menos 2 aguaceiros mais fortes, que para além de deixaram sleet e graupel, também deixaram ver uns bons flocos a cair!  
A tratar do Video.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2020 às 10:39)

Boas! Mínima de 2.0ºC por aqui. Disseram-me que de manhãzinha a Serra de São Mamede estava cheia de gelo, mesmo nas árvores e rochas, Inverno puro.  Sigo agora com 4.5ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2020 às 11:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas! Mínima de 2.0ºC por aqui. Disseram-me que de manhãzinha a Serra de São Mamede estava cheia de gelo, mesmo nas árvores e rochas, Inverno puro.  Sigo agora com 4.5ºC.


Agora que o nevoeiro já levantou, já consigo ver o topo da serra, e parece que não tem neve ou sem tem, tem  pouca, era para subir lá acima, mas assim não vale a pena.
Por aqui, mínima de 0,7°c, de manhã os carros tinham algum gelo.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2020 às 11:45)

Sim, não choveu o suficiente infelizmente.  As condições estavam lá mas ficámos a ver navios quanto à precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2020 às 11:55)

Bom dia,
Branca de sincelo, mas pronto, faz de conta que é neve. 

De facto, de manhã cedo havia nevoeiro em altitude e os topos das serras estavam cobertos. Se aqui em baixo estava bastante desagradável devido ao vento, imagino lá em cima. 




Entretanto, passado algum tempo por aqui foi limpando. 





Quando regressei à vila, o ponto alto da serra ainda estava completamente tapado. Já houve alguns anos em que se via o branco daqui, mas desta vez não nevou nada de jeito. Muitos aguaceiros, é verdade, mas não tiveram potência para aguentar a passagem pelas serras da região centro como noutras situações. Não é que os pós-frontais vindo de Noroeste rendam muito por aqui, mas em alguns eventos chegam cá mais inteiros. 

Mínima de *2,4ºC*

Sol a brilhar neste momento e *7,5ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2020 às 15:35)

Mais uma foto de hoje no ponto alto da serra:

Tarde de sol e algumas nuvens, mas desagradável principalmente devido ao vento.









*9,7ºC* neste momento.


----------



## vamm (5 Dez 2020 às 17:27)

Fui dar uma voltinha à Barragem do Monte Rocha para aproveitar o solinho, apesar destes gélidos 11ºC com vento que estiveram hoje 
Fiquei muito feliz de ver que a barragem já encheu um bom bocado desde que lá estive há umas duas semanas, dizem que subiu 1 metro. Fica aqui um miminho para vocês:


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2020 às 18:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais uma foto de hoje no ponto alto da serra:
> 
> Tarde de sol e algumas nuvens, mas desagradável principalmente devido ao vento.
> 
> ...


Bonitas fotos 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2020 às 18:25)

vamm disse:


> Fui dar uma voltinha à Barragem do Monte Rocha para aproveitar o solinho, apesar destes gélidos 11ºC com vento que estiveram hoje
> Fiquei muito feliz de ver que a barragem já encheu um bom bocado desde que lá estive há umas duas semanas, dizem que subiu 1 metro. Fica aqui um miminho para vocês:


Bonita foto !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (5 Dez 2020 às 20:26)

vamm disse:


> Fui dar uma voltinha à Barragem do Monte Rocha para aproveitar o solinho, apesar destes gélidos 11ºC com vento que estiveram hoje
> Fiquei muito feliz de ver que a barragem já encheu um bom bocado desde que lá estive há umas duas semanas, dizem que subiu 1 metro. Fica aqui um miminho para vocês:



*A* Barragem Monte da Rocha está neste momento com 10,1%. O que "encheu" foi 0,9%.  Continua apenas a fornecer para abastecimento público e a ficar por regar mais de 3000 hectares há já 2 anos.  Precisaríamos de chuvas mais intensas e frequentes para começar a aumentar sua a reserva. Haja esperança, mas as previsões não apontam para muita chuva nas próximas 2 semanas na região.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2020 às 22:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens e frio.

Máxima: 15.1ºC
mínima: 6.1ºC
actual: 7.5 ºC


----------



## vamm (6 Dez 2020 às 11:18)

comentador disse:


> *A* Barragem Monte da Rocha está neste momento com 10,1%. O que "encheu" foi 0,9%.  Continua apenas a fornecer para abastecimento público e a ficar por regar mais de 3000 hectares há já 2 anos.  Precisaríamos de chuvas mais intensas e frequentes para começar a aumentar sua a reserva. Haja esperança, mas as previsões não apontam para muita chuva nas próximas 2 semanas na região.


Normal. Para uma barragem que a 8% passou a abastecer vilas e aldeias que nunca abasteceu na vida, é normal que queiram preservá-la aqui. A esperança do Alqueva cá chegar continua a ser uma miragem. Se o Roxo não a receber, a Rocha também não vai ter nada. Uma tristeza.

Por aqui ontem às 23h estavam 4ºC, agora estão 8ºC e o céu acabou de ficar todo nublado.


----------



## comentador (6 Dez 2020 às 13:47)

vamm disse:


> Fui dar uma voltinha à Barragem do Monte Rocha para aproveitar o solinho, apesar destes gélidos 11ºC com vento que estiveram hoje
> Fiquei muito feliz de ver que a barragem já encheu um bom bocado desde que lá estive há umas duas semanas, dizem que subiu 1 metro. Fica aqui um miminho para vocês:





vamm disse:


> Normal. Para uma barragem que a 8% passou a abastecer vilas e aldeias que nunca abasteceu na vida, é normal que queiram preservá-la aqui. A esperança do Alqueva cá chegar continua a ser uma miragem. Se o Roxo não a receber, a Rocha também não vai ter nada. Uma tristeza.
> 
> Por aqui ontem às 23h estavam 4ºC, agora estão 8ºC e o céu acabou de ficar todo nublado.



Não se trata de normalidade, a questão é que é mesmo uma prioridade o abastecimento público, sempre assim foi. Consulte o regulamento da APA.

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado, e neste momento está muito nublado e vai chuviscando.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2020 às 14:17)

Boa Tarde,
Mais uma bonita foto tirada ontem na Serra de S. Mamede:

Bem visível o nevoeiro que relatei ontem e pelos vistos persistia em zonas mais baixas.

Hoje tem havido nevoeiro também. 
Máxima até ao momento de *9,5ºC* atingida quando o sol apareceu por breves momentos há pouco. Agora está tudo tapado novamente a temperatura está nos *8,8ºC*. 

Mínima de *2,7ºC*.


----------



## talingas (6 Dez 2020 às 19:01)

Por aqui vai chuviscando... 8ºC. Vento moderado.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2020 às 19:03)

Boas,
Por aqui um dia enfadonho, com o céu encoberto, e agora vai chuviscando.
Dados de ontem 0,7°c/ 7,5°c.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2020 às 20:11)

O ar está bem mais morno em relação aos 2 últimos dias.
Muito nevoeiro, com 7,5°c, e 100% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2020 às 20:44)

Bem, por Arronches já choveu o suficiente para molhar a estrada.  Nada de especial, como é evidente, e só dei conta porque fui à rua.
Via ecos a aparecer no radar devido á orografia, mas não pensei que caísse algo por aqui. Basicamente nos próximos dias teremos esta chuvita miudinha e pouco mais, mas sempre mantêm a humidade nos solos.

Sempre deu para acumular* 0.3mm* no Recanto. 

Vento fraco e por isso já se está melhor na rua. *8,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2020 às 14:28)

Boas,
Madrugada e manhã com alguma chuva fraca/chuviscos. Destaque para o vento que tem estado moderado, na generalidade, mas com algumas rajadas fortes. 
Uma repetição de Novembro de 2019 em que a 1ª quinzena do mês foi resumida a dias com chuviscos. Se fosse igual até não seria mau porque mais para o final iria chover bem!   No entanto, entre quinta-feira e sábado penso que poderá ser mais do que isto, vamos ver. 

Portalegre: *2.7mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *2.4mm*
Netatmo:* 2mm*
Recanto: *1.2mm*
Elvas:* 0.5mm*

Até ao momento, só a EMA de Portalegre ultrapassa os 10mm mensais. 

*11,4ºC *atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2020 às 16:14)

Boas. 3.4mm por aqui, dia com algum vento e noite com nevoeiro muito denso. 10.7ºC neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2020 às 18:55)

Boas,
Madrugada e manhã bastante ventosas. De resto, foi mais um dia de chuviscos.

Portalegre: *1.8mm*
Recanto:* 1mm*
Netatmo: *2.7mm*

Entre Quinta e Sábado devem acumular-se cerca de 10 a 20mm por aqui. Até nem é mau para 2 ou 3 dias e ainda por cima visto ser derivado a rios atmosféricos. Ver-se-á!

*7,3ºC *atuais.


----------



## comentador (9 Dez 2020 às 13:24)

Boa tarde, dia de céu encoberto!! Previsões de chuva para o Sul e nem uma pinga!!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2020 às 16:43)

Boa Tarde,
Chuva miudinha desde a hora de almoço com nevoeiro à mistura. Só a netatmo está a registar umas décimas de vez em quando, mas ainda assim isto deve dar para mais. De resto, mais nenhum estação tem registado precipitação. 

*0.5mm*

*9,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2020 às 01:56)

No dia que passou curiosamente a frente em dissipação ainda conseguiu acumular algo no Sotavento Algarvio. Estou surpreendido, pois nem o ECMWF nem o GFS previam precipitação para ontem na zona.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2020 às 14:44)

Boa Tarde,
Madrugada e manhã com chuva fraca na generalidade, mas persistente, ótima para os solos.
Entre as 5h e as 6h foi quando choveu com mais intensidade. Solos completamente saturados e basta esta chuva para os cursos de água aumentarem o caudal. Se houver um dia com um acumulado mais generoso, temos cheias certas. Nas previsões vai aparecendo chuva um pouco por todos os dias, o que é bom! Chato para secar roupa e para outras situações, mas faz muita falta. 

Acumulados:
Portalegre: *10mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo):* 7.5mm*
Recanto: *7.2mm*
Netatmo: *3mm*
C. Maior: *2.6mm*


O ar frio foi-se. *15,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2020 às 19:44)

Boas,
Tal como o dia de ontem, dia algo " aborrecido", com chuva fraca/ chuvisco, nevoeiro e muita humidade, tempo algo ameno para Dezembro.


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2020 às 19:54)

semana sem chuva.
será assim pelo menos até à semana de fim de ano.

o anticiclone está em cunha sobre a madeira e o estreito.


----------



## vamm (10 Dez 2020 às 20:18)

Dia aborrecido. Chuva fraca, quase como nevoeiro, só humidade... não serve para muito, mas é melhor que nada.


----------



## Illicitus (10 Dez 2020 às 22:29)

Em Lagos foi chuviscos o dia quase todo. Não parece muito, mas vai acumulando. Lagos está quase com 11mm hoje e Bensafrim com quase 14 mm.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2020 às 10:07)

A Foia já acumulou mais de 70 mm desde o início do mês. Só deverá chover em todo o lado dia 16.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2020 às 12:46)

A Foia continua em Modo penico e nao para de acumular ha 24 horas.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2020 às 14:13)

Boas,
Mais um dia de chuva fraca constante, há 3 dias que não se vê o sol. Tem havido algum vento, mas nada de especial.

Portalegre: *10.8mm*
Recanto: *9mm*
Netatmo *2.6mm*
Elvas: *0.5mm*
C. Maior:* 1mm
*
O valor da estação MeteoAlentejo de Portalegre hoje não parece estar correto. Tem 4.2mm.

*8.6mm *na estação do @SpiderVV.

Está tudo encharcado e a escorrer água.

Até ao momento, os acumulados até este dia estão dentro do previsto em todos os locais.

*16,3ºC *atuais.


----------



## cool (11 Dez 2020 às 14:47)

Boas.
Aqui por Grândola também chove ou chuvisca incessantemente desde há 2 ou 3 dias.
Parece que acumula pouco mas a verdade é que saturou os solos e fez com que o ribeiro sazonal que passa aqui no monte começasse finalmente a correr esta noite o que fez com que o nível de armazenamento do açude subisse logo.
Incrível que só ontem o ribeiro começasse a correr, pois tem chovido bastante, mas à semelhança do ano passado, só este episódio de chuva fraca/chuvisco incessante conseguiu saturar o solo.
Na maior parte dos anos o ribeiro começa a brotar com os pós frontais das frentes...com aqueles aguaceiros fortes e frequentes...situação que parece estar em vias de extinção por aqui.
De qualquer modo, pelo menos aqui na minha zona, se não estiver muito tempo sem chover a situação tende a melhorar...pelo menos no imediato.












Abraços !


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2020 às 17:43)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Aqui por Grândola também chove ou chuvisca incessantemente desde há 2 ou 3 dias.
> Parece que acumula pouco mas a verdade é que saturou os solos e fez com que o ribeiro sazonal que passa aqui no monte começasse finalmente a correr esta noite o que fez com que o nível de armazenamento do açude subisse logo.
> Incrível que só ontem o ribeiro começasse a correr, pois tem chovido bastante, mas à semelhança do ano passado, só este episódio de chuva fraca/chuvisco incessante conseguiu saturar o solo.
> ...


Ribeiros a brotar e a correr por esses lados é o que se quer! 
Excelentes notícias e que assim continuem


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2020 às 18:26)

frederico disse:


> A Foia já acumulou mais de 70 mm desde o início do mês. Só deverá chover em todo o lado dia 16.



Fóia, até ontem tinha acumulado 86 mm (1/12 a 10/12), hoje leva 16.6 mm, perfaz um total de 102.6 mm, até ao momento.


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2020 às 19:39)

tirando aqueles dias de mais frio... tenho andado sempre em manga curta.

amanhã 21ºC de máxima.

estamos a 14 dias do natal.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2020 às 20:21)

Continua o modo spray e de vez em quando cai de forma mais intensa.

Portalegre: *16.5mm*
Recanto: *12.7mm*
Netatmo: *4.7mm*
Elvas: *1.7mm*
Campo Maior: *1.6mm
*
Estas discrepâncias revelam o peso que a orografia tem e ainda mais em situações como estas. Só para se ter uma ideia, são estes os acumulados mensais:
Portalegre: *48.2mm*
Recanto: *30.5mm*
Netatmo: *18.6mm*
Elvas: *9.1mm*
Campo Maior: *8.6mm*

A orografia é sempre tramada e prova disso é o facto da precipitação mais intensa nestes últimos dias não passar do Montejunto-Estrela para baixo, no radar simplesmente esfuma-se.  Com entradas de Noroeste muitas vezes é assim, mas em algumas situações consegue passar. A chuva que tem caído por aqui nem aparece nas imagens, na maior parte das vezes. Outra situação é que, apesar de Portalegre ter quase 17mm, do outro lado da Serra, Valência de Alcântara tem 0.4mm segundo a estação da AEMET.

Bem, pode ser enfadonho ter esta chuva o dia todo, mas é excelente para os solos e para os nascentes.

Momento de chuva mais densa, pois as goteira correm bem. *15,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## Luis Martins (11 Dez 2020 às 22:49)

Para onde vai essa água toda que cai na serra de Monchique!! Tem estado o dia todo a acumular e nao é de hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2020 às 23:06)

Luis Martins disse:


> Para onde vai essa água toda que cai na serra de Monchique!! Tem estado o dia todo a acumular e nao é de hoje


A chuva que tem caído nas serras da Costa Vicentina (Grândola, Cercal, Monchique e Espinhaço de Cão) é canalizada para várias bacias hidrográficas. A ribeira da Bravura tem a nascente na Serra do Espinhaço de Cão, vários afluentes do Mira têm as nascentes na Serra de Monchique, na Serra do Cercal nascem vários afluentes do Mira e do Sado e na Serra de Grândola nascem vários afluentes do Sado. Infelizmente, nenhum deles abastece a Barragem do Monte da Rocha, contudo barragens como Santa Clara ou Bravura são abastecidas e também estão numa situação grave.


----------



## Luis Martins (12 Dez 2020 às 10:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A chuva que tem caído nas serras da Costa Vicentina (Grândola, Cercal, Monchique e Espinhaço de Cão) é canalizada para várias bacias hidrográficas. A ribeira da Bravura tem a nascente na Serra do Espinhaço de Cão, vários afluentes do Mira têm as nascentes na Serra de Monchique, na Serra do Cercal nascem vários afluentes do Mira e do Sado e na Serra de Grândola nascem vários afluentes do Sado. Infelizmente, nenhum deles abastece a Barragem do Monte da Rocha, contudo barragens como Santa Clara ou Bravura são abastecidas e também estão numa situação grave.


Esse é o problema do Sado e Mira , nascem muito para interior e nao ganham praticamente nada de Monchique . A água que cai na serra deve ir para as ribeiras de Aljezur e outras do barlavento algarvio.A barragem de Odelouca tem encaixado bastante água subiu quase 2 metros num mês.


----------



## comentador (12 Dez 2020 às 13:38)

Boa tarde, de 5ª feira até hoje acumulou em Alvalade Sado 10 mm. A tarde segue com algum Sol entre as nuvens.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2020 às 14:24)

Boa Tarde,
Alguma chuva ainda durante a madrugada, mas o dia segue com sol e algumas nuvens. 
Caminhada pelo campo de manhã para aproveitar o sol e ver como está a situação hídrica da zona. Que bom ver tudo cheio de água.
Rio Caia bem abastecido:





Modo primavera! 




Campos alagados em muitos locais.












Barragens mais pequenas já completamente cheias. 








Uma boa vista! 




Nuvens baixas a tapar o topo da serra. 





Portalegre: *4.1mm*
Recanto: *1.5mm*
Netatmo: *1.7mm*
Elvas:* 0.5mm*
Campo Maior: *1.8mm*

*16,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## comentador (12 Dez 2020 às 20:10)

Boa noite, não sei se conseguem visualizar a fotografia, mas tive de transformar em pdf para conseguir carregar aqui.

Aqui está o Rio Sado, a cerca de 10 Kms acima de Alvalade. Em pleno Dezembro, a foto mostra o grau de seca em que os solos ainda se encontram.


----------



## comentador (12 Dez 2020 às 20:18)

Continua sem água corrente, apenas alguns pegos subsistem.


----------



## comentador (12 Dez 2020 às 20:22)

A vegetação continua seca.


----------



## comentador (12 Dez 2020 às 21:09)

Alguém me explique como se descarregam as imagens aqui, sem converter em pdf? Muito obrigado e desculpem o "off topic".


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2020 às 21:30)

comentador disse:


> Alguém me explique como se descarregam as imagens aqui, sem converter em pdf? Muito obrigado e desculpem o "off topic".


Eu utilizo o imgur https://imgur.com/  No entanto, há outras formas. 
Vais a "New Post" / "Choose photo/video" e escolhes a foto. Depois de escolhida, aparece a foto e umas reticências no canto superior direito. Clicas em "Get share links" e copias o link de "BBCode /Forums" e colas no post.

Aconselho a apagar os posts anteriores e a colocares as fotos todas num só post. 

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic. Quando o membro conseguir publicar as fotos, pode-se apagar o post.


----------



## efcm (13 Dez 2020 às 00:13)

Se usares o Tapatalk para visitar o fórum ele aloja as fotos sem complicações.


----------



## fcapelas (13 Dez 2020 às 09:35)

Ja agora aproveitando a dica do Comentador, eu tb n consigo postar fotos.
Como faço o imgur?
Obrigado


----------



## cepp1 (13 Dez 2020 às 12:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Alguma chuva ainda durante a madrugada, mas o dia segue com sol e algumas nuvens.
> Caminhada pelo campo de manhã para aproveitar o sol e ver como está a situação hídrica da zona. Que bom ver tudo cheio de água.
> Rio Caia bem abastecido:
> ...



como está belo e verde o norte Alentejo..fantastico


----------



## cepp1 (13 Dez 2020 às 12:23)

comentador disse:


> Continua sem água corrente, apenas alguns pegos subsistem.


eu não vejo o rio nas fotos


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Dez 2020 às 12:34)

Isso não é vegetação seca... É simplesmente falta de limpeza, a erva não desaparece por si mesma... 
Vamos ser coerentes...


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2020 às 17:45)

comentador disse:


> A vegetação continua seca.


Isso é falta de limpeza e mais importante falta de água/corrente que limpe o leito. Compreendo a tua frustação...isso também se passa em muitas linhas de água aqui pelo Algarve mas de vez em quando lá vai aparecendo uma enxurrada para limpar. O exemplo que conheço melhor é o da ribeira de Quarteira que nunca a vi tão fechada como este ano. Por sorte a última enxurrada não foi muito grande. O ano passado a enxurrada foi maior e bem potenciada pelo leito fechado. Cada ano que passa é pior pois o canavial apodera-se do leito que está quase sempre seco. O normal seria ter água de Novembro a Maio.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2020 às 18:11)

trovoadas disse:


> Isso é falta de limpeza e mais importante falta de água/corrente que limpe o leito. Compreendo a tua frustação...isso também se passa em muitas linhas de água aqui pelo Algarve mas de vez em quando lá vai aparecendo uma enxurrada para limpar. O exemplo que conheço melhor é o da ribeira de Quarteira que nunca a vi tão fechada como este ano. Por sorte a última enxurrada não foi muito grande. O ano passado a enxurrada foi maior e bem potenciada pelo leito fechado. Cada ano que passa é pior pois o canavial apodera-se do leito que está quase sempre seco. O normal seria ter água de Novembro a Maio.



O problema é que ninguém sabe limpar. Quando limpam levam tudo na frente... em vez de se limitarem a remover o canavial, que é uma invasora.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2020 às 18:12)

Ontem a Foia acumulou 12.3 mm, e foi a estação do IPMA que mais acumulou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2020 às 18:29)

frederico disse:


> O problema é que ninguém sabe limpar. Quando limpam levam tudo na frente... em vez de se limitarem a remover o canavial, que é uma invasora.



As canas, são de facto uma invasora, mas só lá estão porque faltam lá árvores ribeirinhas, que compõe as galerias ripícolas, as canas podem e devem ser cortadas, o problema é quando removem os seus tubérculos, e aí as margens ficam totalmente despidas, e sujeitas á erosão.
É isso e quando limpam com maquinaria pesada, ninguém seleciona ou planta as árvores, como os freixos, choupos, salgueiros, sabugueiros, que tanta falta fazem nas nossa linhas de água. 
E todas estas árvores, são de borla, e depois apenas necessitam de alguma manutenção regular é só fazer a propagação por estacaria, através de exemplares que estejam nas proximidades por exemplo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2020 às 19:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Isso é falta de limpeza e mais importante falta de água/corrente que limpe o leito. Compreendo a tua frustação...isso também se passa em muitas linhas de água aqui pelo Algarve mas de vez em quando lá vai aparecendo uma enxurrada para limpar. O exemplo que conheço melhor é o da ribeira de Quarteira que nunca a vi tão fechada como este ano. Por sorte a última enxurrada não foi muito grande. O ano passado a enxurrada foi maior e bem potenciada pelo leito fechado. Cada ano que passa é pior pois o canavial apodera-se do leito que está quase sempre seco. O normal seria ter água de Novembro a Maio.



A Ribeira de Marim, que passa na EN125 e que teve cortada naquela 5ª feira que choveu bem, por aqui, hoje passei na EN125 e aquilo é um monte de canas, lixo, aquela coisa que tem picos tipo roseira que agora não lembro-me do termo que os ribeiros estão cheios disso e o canavial, parece que o lixo que a ribeira trouxe ficou todo junto à EN125, mas parece que ninguém limpa, devem estar à espera que caia outra chuvada para cortar a EN125.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2020 às 20:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Ribeira de Marim, que passa na EN125 e que teve cortada naquela 5ª feira que choveu bem, por aqui, hoje passei na EN125 e aquilo é um monte de canas, lixo, aquela coisa que tem picos tipo roseira que agora não lembro-me do termo que os ribeiros estão cheios disso e o canavial, parece que o lixo que a ribeira trouxe ficou todo junto à EN125, mas parece que ninguém limpa, devem estar à espera que caia outra chuvada para cortar a EN125.


Silvas  Quanto às canas, atenção que nem tudo é invasor, o que me parece ver na foto do Sado são _Typha _spp. (tábuas). As canas (_Arundo donax_) secas não ficam com aquele aspeto. As _Typha_ secam todos os anos e depois voltam a germinar, pelo que estarem secas nesta altura do ano pode não ser por falta de água, mas apenas pelo ciclo natural da planta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2020 às 20:20)

João Pedro disse:


> *Silvas*  Quanto às canas, atenção que nem tudo é invasor, o que me parece ver na foto do Sado são _Typha _spp. (tábuas). As canas (_Arundo donax_) secas não ficam com aquele aspeto. As _Typha_ secam todos os anos e depois voltam a germinar, pelo que estarem secas nesta altura do ano pode não ser por falta de água, mas apenas pelo ciclo natural da planta.



Obrigado, é isso mesmo. 

Por aqui, dia enfadonho, sem sol, algo quente e húmido.

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima: 13.3ºC


----------



## comentador (14 Dez 2020 às 20:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu utilizo o imgur https://imgur.com/  No entanto, há outras formas.
> Vais a "New Post" / "Choose photo/video" e escolhes a foto. Depois de escolhida, aparece a foto e umas reticências no canto superior direito. Clicas em "Get share links" e copias o link de "BBCode /Forums" e colas no post.
> 
> Aconselho a apagar os posts anteriores e a colocares as fotos todas num só post.
> ...



Obrigado Joralentejano, pela dica, por falta de tempo ainda não tentei. 

Por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado, vento fraco e choveu no período do almoço onde acumulou 4,0 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2020 às 23:16)

Boa Noite,
Mais alguma chuva pelo Alentejo. A frente de quarta-feira em princípio será mais generosa e é capaz de aumentar o caudal dos cursos de água de forma significativa, se certos acumulados se concretizarem. Ver-se-á!
Quanto a hoje, são estes os acumulados:
Portalegre: *12.4mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *11.4mm*
Recanto: *9.1mm*
Netatmo: *3.2mm*
Elvas: *2.6mm*
Campo Maior: *1.8mm*

Os modelos de alta resolução previam 10 a 20mm na zona da serra e pouco mais de 5mm nos restantes locais mais para sul, portanto, foi tudo dentro do previsto.

Continua a situação propícia a grandes diferenças de acumulados e isso reflete-se cada vez mais a nível mensal:
Portalegre: *71mm*
Recanto: *42mm*
Netatmo: *24mm *
Elvas: *13mm*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2020 às 23:33)

Finalmente, e após tantos dias sem chuva no Sotavento, parece que caiu alguma coisa por lá hoje, embora muito menos do que a que vai cair na quinta: 
- Monte Gordo: 0,4 mm
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 0,71 mm
- Faz Fato: 0,61 mm
- Tavira: 0,4 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 1,34 mm
- Faro: 2,32 mm
- Almancil: 1,41 mm
- Quinta do Lago: 3,33 mm
- Quarteira: 1,11 mm 
- Vilamoura: 0,71 mm
- Albufeira: 2,32 mm
- Porches: 1,41 mm
- Carvoeiro: 1,01 mm
- Ferragudo: 0,81 mm
- Portimão: 0,91 mm
- Lagos: 0,91 mm
- Luz: 0,3 mm
- Budens: 1,41 mm
- Bensafrim: 0,4 mm
(rede NETATMO)
- Martinlongo: 1,5 mm
- Sagres: 1 mm
- Monchique: 5 mm
- Aljezur: 3,7 mm
- São Teotónio: 6,8 mm
- Neves-Corvo: 2,5 mm
- Mértola: 4,8 mm
- Beja: 3,1 mm
- Alvalade: 3,1 mm
(rede IPMA)
 

Chega também a ser curioso o facto de as frentes, mesmo depois de entrarem em dissipação após ultrapassarem a Serra do Caldeirão, voltam a intensificar-se mal passam Huelva. A estação NETATMO de Medina Sidonia, na província de Cádis, acumula até ao momento 29,3 mm. Não é de admirar que o ponto mais chuvoso do país vizinho seja na Andaluzia!


----------



## Illicitus (16 Dez 2020 às 07:34)

A noite acabou com chuva significativa e o dia começa com um aguaceiro forte o suficiente para me fazer acordar. Lagos não se pode queixar de falta de água durante este Outono.

Ainda não vi o acumulado desde a madrugada, mas já deve ser alguns coisa.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2020 às 09:22)

Illicitus disse:


> A noite acabou com chuva significativa e o dia começa com um aguaceiro forte o suficiente para me fazer acordar. Lagos não se pode queixar de falta de água durante este Outono.
> 
> Ainda não vi o acumulado desde a madrugada, mas já deve ser alguns coisa.


Estações amadoras e IPMA registam valores entre 2,5–6 mm para essa zona.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2020 às 11:33)

Pouca chuva por estes lados! As frentes "esfragalham-se" sempre todas! Já não é um acaso mas sim o normal por aqui. 

Os terrenos estão muito húmidos à espera de chuva para encher as barragens e aquíferos...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2020 às 11:56)

Bom dia,
Pelo Alto Alentejo, Portalegre apanhou uma parte da frente mais enfraquecida e as zonas mais a sul, apanharam a linha mais bem organizada.
Posto isto, são estes os acumulados:
Portalegre: *5.7mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *8.7mm*
Recanto:* 9.6mm*
Netatmo: *18.2mm*
Elvas: *14.2mm*
Campo Maior: *15.2mm*

Ainda não foi desta que choveu bem para vir um caudal valente no rio Caia de forma a que a barragem receba uma quantidade de água mais significativa.

A netatmo já ultrapassou os 600mm anuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2020 às 13:07)

Por aqui, vai pingando, mas caiu um aguaceiro torrencial durante 5 minutos nem tanto, esta manhã que não via um boi á frente, lá tive que reduzir para 40 km/h e acumulou 5 mm.  Sigo com 7 mm até ao momento.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2020 às 19:45)

Esta frente foi uma desilusao. A estacao de Castro Marim ainda acumulou 8,3 mm.

A ver se dia 19 corre melhor.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2020 às 14:23)

Boas,
De regresso a Arronches, a mínima registada esta noite foi de *2,5ºC*. Na estação do Recanto foi de* 2,8ºC*.

Ainda não houve mínimas negativas também derivado ao facto de estarmos no regime com alguma chuva. Pode ser que lá para janeiro apareçam.

Muito sol e algumas nuvens com *14,1ºC*.
No entanto, nevoeiro visível para Sudeste que ainda persiste praticamente em toda a província de Badajoz:


----------



## comentador (17 Dez 2020 às 20:07)

Boa noite, a frente de ontem deixou 8,2 mm de precipitação acumulada em Alvalade Sado. Hoje tivemos um dia de Sol.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2020 às 22:43)

Boa Noite,
Dia com nevoeiro e por consequência, frio. Vai-se aproximando a frente e depois da meia-noite já deve chover qualquer coisa por aqui, vamos ver o que rende! Na próxima semana teremos uma pausa na chuva que também faz falta, desde que não seja por muito tempo, claro.

Máx: *9,6ºC*
Min: *4,8ºC*

*9,2ºC *atuais.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (19 Dez 2020 às 08:30)

Por Cuba a chuva chegou pelas 3:20h e desde ai não mais parou... sempre fraca a moderada.
Acumulado até agora de 10.9mm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Dez 2020 às 09:57)

Boas
Mais um dia com alguma chuva e as barragens do Algarve com excelentes recuperações neste mês. 
Quando sair o próximo relatório veremos notaveis melhorias!
Desta feita a Barlavento. 
Exemplo Bravura a ganhar já quase mais 2.5 metros de cota!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2020 às 11:17)

Bom dia,
Chove desde a 1:30h da madrugada, que excelente rega antes de um período mais seco.  O Rio Caia deve ir bem abastecido, quando a chuva acalmar passo por lá.

*31mm* acumulados no Recanto. O pluviómetro da EMA de Portalegre deve estar entupido e por isso não há registos de precipitação para ninguém. É como o radar dinâmico, deixa de funcionar quando chove.  *31.5mm* na estação do MeteoAlentejo de Portalegre.

Netatmo: *15.3mm*
Campo Maior: *19.2mm
*
Pelas possíveis imagens de radar, será para continuar.


----------



## Illicitus (19 Dez 2020 às 11:52)

Sábado chuvoso em Lagos até a esta hora. 15.4 mm na Netatmo mais próxima.

Tabmém estou curioso com os dados da barragem da Bravura no final deste mês, um local onde tenho ido com frequência.


----------



## efcm (19 Dez 2020 às 12:02)

Illicitus disse:


> Sábado chuvoso em Lagos até a esta hora. 15.4 mm na Netatmo mais próxima.
> 
> Tabmém estou curioso com os dados da barragem da Bravura no final deste mês, um local onde tenho ido com frequência.


Se puderes coloca fotos quando lá fores


----------



## Illicitus (19 Dez 2020 às 12:10)

efcm disse:


> Se puderes coloca fotos quando lá fores



Vou ver se as passo da máquina para o computador. Tenho algumas já deste mês, em que já se nota alguma diferença. Bom, são fotos de um dos extremos da barragem e não do paredão, mas dá para ter uma pequena ideia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2020 às 12:10)

Hoje finalmente foi um dia ótimo de chuva no Sotavento, para ver se os solos continuam bem encharcados... 

Segundo as estações da rede NETATMO, Faz Fato acumula mais de 17 mm e Tavira segue com 10 mm. Não me espantaria se algum lugar da Serra do Caldeirão tivesse um acumulado superior a 20 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2020 às 15:14)

Boas,
E passado mais de 10h de chuva, lá parou. Água por todo o lado, os campos precisam de algum alívio.
Cá ficam algumas fotos de há pouco:
Rio Caia:








Qualquer ribeiro corre:












Os campos são autênticos lagos em alguns locais:








Mais um ribeiro:




Muita água a vir deste local:









Acumulados:
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *33.9mm*
Recanto: *34.1mm*
Netatmo: *21mm*
Campo Maior: *21.4mm*


*13,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2020 às 19:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva fraca/moderada durante o dia.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 10.3ºC

Precipitação: 11 mm


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2020 às 19:43)

Resto de dia com algumas nuvens e o sol ainda espreitou.
Ribeira de Arronches estava assim:




Final de dia:




Entretanto, tem estado a formar-se nevoeiro. Há pouco, na zona alta da vila, começava a notar-se e sentiu-se logo o ar mais fresquinho.





O nevoeiro deve marcar presença por aqui nos próximos dias e pode ser persistente. 

*11,9ºC *atuais.


----------



## comentador (19 Dez 2020 às 19:45)

Boa noite, um dia típico de Inverno com chuva a começar de madrugada e terminou a meio da tarde. Acumulou 16,0 mm. Por aqui vai se ajeitando, os ribeiros e valas já começam a correr água, as Barragens do Alto Sado já começaram a aumentar de nível, ainda que muito lentamente. Esperemos que continue a chover, pois precisamos ainda de muita água.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2020 às 10:36)

Assim acabou o dia de ontem pelo Sul ao nível dos acumulados: 
- Castro Marim: 14,5 mm
- Tavira: 11,8 mm 
- Olhão: 11,2 mm
- Albufeira: 18 mm
- Portimão: 14,7 mm
- Sagres: 15,3 mm
- Monchique: 15,7 mm
- Aljezur: 12,2 mm
- São Teotónio: 13,5 mm
- Zambujeira: 12,2 mm
- Sines: 23,2 mm
- Alvalade: 12,2 mm
- Neves-Corvo: 10,7 mm
- Martinlongo: 9,7 mm
- Mértola: 14,1,mm
- Viana do Alentejo: 15,2 mm
- Portel: 17,3 mm
- Amareleja: 20,1 mm
- Évora: 31,6 mm
- Pegões: 20 mm
- Mora: 11,5 mm
- Estremoz: 18,9 mm 
- Elvas: 22,6 mm
- Avis: 11,4 mm
(rede IPMA)


Ontem, às seis da tarde, pouco antes de parar de chover por lá, a estação NETATMO de Faz Fato acumulava 35 mm. Não sei se os dados são fidedignos, contudo não me espanta o registo vendo a melhoria da quantidade de água nos solos naquela zona nos mapas do IPMA.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2020 às 11:13)

No Faz Fato houve uma estacao que tinha quase 700 mm de media. 200 e tal mm a mais que VRSA que teve no mesmo periodo 470 mm. E uma estacao de Serra, perto tem zonas acima dos 400 metros de altitude.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Dez 2020 às 12:23)

Odeleite - 50%
Beliche - 42%
Odelouca - 54%
Bravura - 20%

Arade - 26%

Excelente recuperação das barragens no Algarve!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Dez 2020 às 12:23)

Odeleite - 50%
Beliche - 42%
Odelouca - 54%
Bravura - 20%

Arade - 26%

Excelente recuperação das barragens no Algarve!


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2020 às 14:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> De regresso a Arronches, a mínima registada esta noite foi de *2,5ºC*. Na estação do Recanto foi de* 2,8ºC*.
> 
> Ainda não houve mínimas negativas também derivado ao facto de estarmos no regime com alguma chuva. Pode ser que lá para janeiro apareçam.
> ...



Esta Imagem e muito interessante para quem estuda carvalhos. O nevoeiro esta a Norte da Serra de Aracena, mas nao a Sul. Ora aquelas encostas voltadas a Norte, das serras a Sul de Badajoz, Sao terras de carvalhal e de castanheiros...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2020 às 20:55)

Boa Noite,
Nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais, mas dia com sol e algumas nuvens.
Ao final do dia apareceram uns restos das frentes. Foto tirada na direção W/SW:





Máx: *13,2ºC*
Mín: *5,1ºC*

*8,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2020 às 11:38)

Sábado foi um dia de muita chuva no Algarve em geral. Principalmente no interior onde houve muita chuva orográfica.
Na região de Faro por incrível que pareça vi regatos/ribeiros a correr e terrenos alagados. O rio Seco que desagua em Faro levava bom caudal! Mais para o interior na zona de Azinheiro/Estoi os terrenos estão tão saturados que pareciam ribeiros. O poço onde me abasteço para a horta está quase a deitar por fora. É das zonas mais pluviosas do país neste Outono! No entanto mais para barlavento não está tão bom mas com as últimas chuvas , começam a saturar os terrenos e a subir o nível das barragens.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2020 às 11:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais, mas dia com sol e algumas nuvens.
> Ao final do dia apareceram uns restos das frentes. Foto tirada na direção W/SW:
> 
> ...



Ontem, às 19h/20 h, ainda choveu em Portalegre derivado a esses restos das frentes


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2020 às 15:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ontem, às 19h/20 h, ainda choveu em Portalegre derivado a esses restos das frentes


Boas,
Por cá ontem também ainda chuviscou, mas o mais notável foi o nevoeiro bastante cerrado que surgiu algum tempo depois e que persistiu até ao início da tarde de hoje.
Ontem há noite estava tudo molhado e até os telhados pingavam. Ainda deu para acumular* 0.3mm* na estação do Recanto e na netatmo.

Estive em Portalegre durante a manhã e não havia nevoeiro nenhum, apenas mais algumas nuvens provenientes dos restos das frentes. 

Neste momento céu limpo com *14,4ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2020 às 21:42)

Boa Noite,
Nevoeiro matinal e dia de céu nublado, na generalidade. Apenas a meio da tarde é que o sol apareceu, mas ainda assim foi pouco tempo. Entretanto, por volta das 19h começou a chuva miudinha e só há pouco é que parou.

*1.5mm* acumulados no Recanto.

Se esta estação não deixar de funcionar, passará a ser a que utilizo como referência principal relativamente aos acumulados de precipitação, pois as discrepâncias não serão tão grandes, ao contrário do que por vezes acontece com a netatmo. Exemplo disso é que por aqui tem estado a chover e a netatmo tem apenas 0.1mm acumulados de madrugada devido ao nevoeiro. 

Na assinatura ainda constam os valores da estação netatmo que permanecerão até ao fim do ano, mas depois a estação de referência referida passa a ser a wunderground do Recanto e espero que seja para durar. 

Noite amena, *12,7ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2020 às 17:52)

Boas,
Dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado e já esteve mais fresco. Nos próximos dias chega o inverno a sério. 

*D**esejo um Feliz Natal para todos os membros e visitantes do fórum! * 

Deixo uma bonita foto tirada há uns dias em Portalegre (autor no canto inferior direito):





*8,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2020 às 19:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade alta durante a tarde.

Parece que vem aí o fresquinho! 


*Desejo um Feliz Natal a todos os membros e visitantes do Fórum. Um bem haja a todos e a todas!*


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2020 às 02:25)

A estacao de Cacela estava ate 31 de Novembro com 541 mm. Tendo em conta que pouco chovera ate dia 31, o ano terminara na media para esta estacao, que ronda os 550 mm. No entanto foi um ano muito quente. Julho teve minima media tropical, ligeiramente acima dos 20 graus. O Inverno teve maximas magrebinas, de 20 graus. No entanto, importa referir que este cantinho do Algarve esta mal caracterizado e merecia mais estudos. A estacao de VRSA nao o representa, pois esta na Foz de um Rio. As Campinas algarvias de Cacela, Luz de Tavira, Moncarapacho, Faro, Estoi, Almancil, merecem particular atencao pois tem temperaturas medias e precipitacao mais altas que as estacoes usadas para caracterizar a regiao, de Faro ou VRSA, que sao estacoes de Foz de rio e de Ria. 

Fevereiro foi extraordinariamente seco, com 0 mm. Alias o Inverno foi seco, choveu pouco mais de metade do normal, mas mais uma vez a Primavera foi chuvosa, o que sedimenta uma mudanca de padrao na precipitacao, com uma quebra no Inverno e um aumento na Primavera. Isto tera consequencias que merecem ser avaliadas. 

Desejo a todos um Feliz Natal!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2020 às 11:54)

Boas. Um Santo e Feliz Natal a todos.  

Dia de Natal mais fresco por aqui com algum vento, sigo com 11.0ºC e 60% HR com vento na ordem dos 20-30 km/h do quadrante Leste. Mínima de 7.2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2020 às 18:13)

Boa Noite,
Dia de Natal com sol, mas fresco. O vento de Nordeste tem marcado presença desde ontem à noite, portanto, não houve geada e na próxima madrugada também não deve haver. A vila está num vale, mas numa zona algo desabrigada, visto também estar num planalto e por isso o vento estraga muitas vezes as inversões, principalmente nestes casos em que é mais intenso. Penso que a influência da serra na intensificação do vento também acaba por ajudar, visto estar perto.
Umas fotos de hoje:













Mínima de* 5,5ºC*.

*7,3ºC* atuais com algum vento de NE. Se o vento acalmasse, dava logo um tombo valente.

Aviso Amarelo para o distrito de Portalegre por causa do frio, coisa rara.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2020 às 21:59)

Hoje andei pela zona de Alcácer do Sal e Montemor-o-Novo e, de facto, está bem diferente em comparação com outros anos atrás: as ribeiras correm e bem, os açudes agrícolas estão todos cheios ou quase cheios e os campos estão todos alagados e isso é notável em praticamente todo o lado. 
Para além disso, passei pela Barragem do Pego do Altar e, vou ser sincero, não a via tão cheia há bastante tempo. A última vez que a vi mais cheia foi em abril de 2018!
O SNIRH diz que aquilo está com 42%, mas por experiência própria aquilo estava muito acima dos 42% - a barragem tem ainda uma profundidade considerável e a água estava apenas a três metros abaixo das comportas e a uns quinze metros abaixo do nível máximo! 

Com o inverno e a primavera que ainda estão por vir, muito bom!


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2020 às 13:56)

Grândola 
13,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2020 às 14:29)

Boas,

Mínima de *0,7ºC* devido ao vento. A estação no Recanto teve mínima de *-0,4ºC* e foi esta a evolução ao longo da noite:






Antes de se registar a mínima, houve ali um ligeiro aumento do vento e a temperatura subiu logo por breves momentos. É a "dança" do costume nestas situações. 
Supostamente esta noite a história já vai ser diferente, pois está previsto um enfraquecimento do vento. Vamos ver!

Dia de céu limpo, mas fresco. *10,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2020 às 17:28)

Monchique 
8,0°C atuais 














Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Dez 2020 às 18:46)

Infelizmente estou com um problema no meu sensor de temperatura/humidade da WMR300 (que já desde Junho me impediu na parte da humidade e agora foi tudo, ao ponto de já aguardar um novo para substituição)... mas sente-se bastante frio devido ao vento que ontem até foi moderado a forte. Apenas a tarde teve agradável devido ao vento quase nulo.


----------



## Mr.Jones (26 Dez 2020 às 18:53)

*6.0ºC *
Bastante desagradável na rua


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2020 às 18:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de Norte. 

Máxima: 14.3ºC
mínima: 7.7ºC
actual. 8.6ºC

Se continuar sem vento, a mínima poderá ser batida, caso contrário, caput.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2020 às 19:06)

Boas,
Tenho estado mais ausente, porque o tempo tem sido pouco.
Hoje já esteve mais fresco, nos próximos dias, as máximas serão abaixo dos 10°c, como já aconteceu hoje.
Extremos 2,5°c/ 9,6°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2020 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de Norte.
> 
> Máxima: 14.3ºC
> mínima: 7.7ºC
> ...



Mínima batida, sigo com 7.4ºC.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Dez 2020 às 22:37)

Vila Viçosa já com 1°C


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2020 às 00:06)

Por aqui a temperatura custa a baixar como sempre, mas nos vales já vai entre os -1 e os -3ºC.  6.1ºC por aqui com vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2020 às 01:15)

Por aqui sigo com *-1,5ºC* e vai geando.





O forte local de inversão deve estar nos -4/-5ºC.

Aqui na vila, de vez em quando aparece uma brisa a fazer subir logo a temperatura.
A estação do Recanto registou -1,4ºC antes da meia noite, mas agora está em* -0,5ºC* e já esteve acima de 0ºC. Está a descer novamente a pique, pois o vento voltou a ficar nulo. 
*-0,7ºC* numa estação junto à Barragem.
*-3,3ºC* em Barqueira (Castelo de Vide) cuja estação está junto à ribeira de Nisa, claro.


----------



## Agreste (27 Dez 2020 às 02:05)

geada interessante em Aljezur... o vapor de água da respiração produz vapor assinalável.

talvez chegue a -3ºC


----------



## Agreste (27 Dez 2020 às 08:28)

-3,3ºC

fina camada de gelo que ainda se mantém onde o sol não alcança.

a várzea está congelada.


----------



## Agreste (27 Dez 2020 às 10:48)

-3,5ºC... ainda deu mais um pouco.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2020 às 12:41)

Monchique 
-2 de madrugada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2020 às 15:49)

Boa tarde 
Pela capital do baixo Alentejo 
Beja
Céu limpo 
12,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones (27 Dez 2020 às 19:06)

10°C por aqui, céu nublado
Vamos ver se a Bela traz alguma chuva ( mesmo que pouca )nos próximos dias. Os campos têm bastante água mas as barragens continuam vazias e são raras as ribeiras que correm


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2020 às 19:22)

Boa Noite,
Primeira geada da temporada e bastante significativa. Não acordei cedo para ver, mas por volta das 13h ainda havia algum gelo nos telhados aqui das redondezas. As plantas que não é comum haver nesta altura, mas que estavam todas viçosas devido ao facto de não ter estado ainda muito frio ao longo deste Outono, já sofreram as consequências.





Uns jarros que há 2 dias estavam todos bonitos, hoje estavam todos murchos. 





Mínima de *-3,1ºC*. Não bateu a mínima anual (-3,3ºC) por pouco.

De resto, dia com nuvens altas e fresco.





Estive na Barragem do Caia e apenas ao final do dia é que começou a ficar mais nublado.













Para Sul, ainda estava céu limpo.





Boa Visibilidade. Na primeira foto, Forte da Graça (Elvas) do lado esquerdo e na segunda foto, Badajoz e as montanhas do Sul da Província que muitas vezes dão origem a boas trovoadas. 









Neste momento, algum vento de NW e* 7,8ºC*. Está mais "quente", mas ao mesmo tempo, mais desagradável devido ao vento.


----------



## vamm (27 Dez 2020 às 20:50)

Pelas 7h estavam -2ºC e tudo completamente congelado


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2020 às 21:26)

Uma pequena amostra da geada por aqui (fotos de Emílio Moitas):




Pobre faval  nota-se ainda alguma geada nas folhas:









A estação do Recanto registou mínima de *-2,8ºC* com muitos altos e baixos ao longo da madrugada. O valor foi registado num momento de vento nulo mais prolongado:





Ligeiros aumentos de vento e a temperatura aumentava logo, incrível. 

Outras mínimas:
*-3,0ºC* na estação junto à Barragem.
-*3,4ºC* em Barqueira (Castelo de Vide)

Houve sempre vento nesta última estação e por isso a temperatura esteve praticamente estagnada. Não fosse isso e teria potencial para uns -5ºC.
Fica o gráfico para se ter uma ideia:


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2020 às 10:46)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado por Beja 
12,0°C atuais 
Alguma chuva fraca / chuvisco ao início da manhã 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2020 às 10:52)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada. Destaque para as fortes rajadas de vento, antes da passagem da frente.

Recanto: *3mm*
Netatmo: *1.8mm*

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e *9,7ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2020 às 13:00)

Segundo a estação instalada em Beja : 

12°C
65% hr
Céu nublado 
Aguaceiro à pouco 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (28 Dez 2020 às 18:40)

Por aqui chuvisca agora fraquinho, com 5,8ºC e vento moderado...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2020 às 19:02)

Boas,
Durante a tarde ainda caíram uns aguaceiros fraquinhos que deram para molhar a estrada e pouco mais. É só o que cá chega vindo de NNW! 
Pequeno arco-íris na passagem de um desses aguaceiros:





*6,0ºC* neste momento com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## vamm (28 Dez 2020 às 20:15)

Esteve um dia simpático, com uma temperatura mais aceitável, sol e depois das 15h começou a ficar frio e aparecerem alguns aguaceiros fracos, nada de especial.
Agora estão 7ºC


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2020 às 09:47)

Ferreira Alentejo
Céu nublado 
10°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (29 Dez 2020 às 09:59)

Estão 9ºC e acabou de passar um aguaceiro que descarregou bem


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2020 às 10:15)

Aguaceiros
10°C
Grândola 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2020 às 14:58)

Boas,
Alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada que acumularam *1.6mm*.

Mínima de *3,9ºC*. Nas próximas noites rondará os 0ºC.

O dia segue com sol e algumas nuvens. *10,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2020 às 16:13)

Os aguaceiros já passam todos mais a Oeste. Agora mesmo para Sul/SW:





A temperatura já vai descendo. *8,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (29 Dez 2020 às 19:20)

4ºC 
Vai ser uma noite geladinha! E amanhã deve estar tudo branco


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2020 às 19:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algum sol e um aguaceiro que rendeu 0.3 mm na EMA de Olhão.

Máxima: 14.9ºC
mínima: 6.6ºC
actual: 9.0ºC


----------



## talingas (29 Dez 2020 às 19:46)

Dia fresquinho por aqui. Com mínima de 4,3ºC e máxima de 9,6ºC... Tarde solarenga, mas fresca, por volta das 16H já se observava uma queda acentuada da temperatura. Tendo sido batida mínima há pouco com 3,9ºC. Vento moderado de N.

No alto da Serra de São Mamede, solarengo, pelas 17H já estavam 3ºC. Vento forte de N, já mal sentia as mãos... 







A barragem da Apartadura deve estar muito perto da cota máxima...


----------



## Mr.Jones (29 Dez 2020 às 19:57)

Dia fresco por aqui , aguaceiros dispersos, alguns fortes especialmente no período da manhã , mais solarengo à tarde , mas frio  ( para o meu termóstato )

Atualmente, céu limpo, o termómetro do carro marca +6,5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2020 às 23:55)

Boas! Bem, que bela inversão agora aqui com a viragem do vento (fraco) para Sul... 2.7ºC! 1.4mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2020 às 02:46)

*-0,5ºC* por aqui e já há geada sobre os carros.


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2020 às 08:53)

3ºC, bom dia


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2020 às 10:30)

Boas. Uma bela geada por aqui de manhã também nas zonas baixas. 2.3ºC de mínima na estação, mais exposta ao vento.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2020 às 12:31)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *-2,1ºC* com uma boa camada de geada pela manhã. 
Alguns fotos tiradas por volta das 8 da manhã:








Campos brancos bem visíveis à distância.




Boa camada nos carros e telhados...





















Céu limpo e *9,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2020 às 17:13)

Dia de sol e fresco. Bom para um passeio! 
Ribeira de Caia (ou Rio Caia) um pouco antes de passar Arronches:








Fonte da Nave Fria:




Barragem do Abrilongo:




Serra de S. Mamede ao fundo:




Deve estar certamente já acima dos 80%.




____________

*7,6ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Dez 2020 às 18:51)

Boas,
Boa camada de geada em Veiros( Estremoz), onde estive hoje, sem registo de temperatura, mas por volta das 7 da manhã, o carro marcava -0,5/0°c.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Dez 2020 às 23:43)

Uma nova estação muito próximo a Aljezur, e bem junto à ribeira:

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IALJEZ3

Muito interessante acompanhar nos dias de inversões térmicas e já agora comparar com as mínimas da estação do IPMA! Só para registar, neste momento segue já com potente inversão, 0.3ºC e a descer a ritmo considerável!

PS: Parece no entanto ter um pouco menos de potencial que a Estação do IPMA, pois a mesma ia já com 0.7ºC há cerca de uma hora. Também não sei a localização exacta desta estação no vale. De qualquer forma, a estação do IPMA encontra-se localizada num ponto de convergência de vários vales, o que não acontece nesta. Mas estou curioso em acompanhar...


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2020 às 00:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Dia de sol e fresco. Bom para um passeio!



 Que beleza!! Obrigado! Esta paisagem alentejana é mesmo um regalo, e ainda mais com fotos assim!


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2020 às 01:15)

StormRic disse:


> Que beleza!! Obrigado! Esta paisagem alentejana é mesmo um regalo, e ainda mais com fotos assim!


Muito Obrigado @StormRic, é sempre um prazer partilhar fotos das belas paisagens aqui da região. 

Sigo com *0,5ºC* e nota-se novamente alguma geada sobre os carros. Não esperava que descesse tanto esta noite, mas provavelmente durante a madrugada deve subir com a formação de possível nevoeiro como mostram algumas previsões ou devido à chegada de nuvens. Para já, céu completamente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2020 às 11:23)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Uma nova estação muito próximo a Aljezur, e bem junto à ribeira:
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IALJEZ3
> 
> ...




Boas,

Interessante mesmo essa nova estação .
Deixo a localização das tuas estações:

Sinal azul  - Estação IPMA
Sinal vermelho - Estação  Wunderground




Embora próximas estao efectivamente em zonas distintas a do wunderground está num nos vales que é afluente da várzea.
A estação do IPMA está ali praticamente na zona de transição da várzea para o vale encaixado, receberá como é normal muito mais ar frio.
Recentemente percebi que nas inversões estas mudanças nos perfis dos vales podem ser pontos  chave para temperaturas ainda mais baixas.
Desculpem offtopic


----------



## vamm (31 Dez 2020 às 12:03)

Começámos o dia com geada, novamente, e agora até estava um dia muito bonito, mas do nada ficou assim. Estão 12ºC


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2020 às 13:15)

Boas,
Mínima de *-0,6ºC* e novamente alguma geada pela manhã, mas também já choveu por volta das 10:30h.

*0.5mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Agora, algum sol e* 8,4ºC* atuais. 

A partir de domingo é que vai ser!


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Dez 2020 às 15:19)

vamm disse:


> Começámos o dia com geada, novamente, e agora até estava um dia muito bonito, mas do nada ficou assim. Estão 12ºC


Muito bonita esta foto, os meus parabéns !


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2020 às 17:39)

Boas, por aqui, algum sol de manhã e tarde nublada com aguaceiros fracos. 

Máxima: 14.6ºC
mínima: 4.7ºC
actual: 10.4ºC

Em 2020, nem tudo foi mau porque em termos meteorológicos até foi um ano bem normal, como não acontecia há alguns anos, por aqui e que 2021 seja igual ou melhor a 2020 em termos meteorológicos.

*Desejo a todos umas boas entradas e um excelente 2021 e que 2021 não seja só mais um. Abraços aos meninos e beijinhos às meninas, tudo com a devida distância de segurança. 

 *


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2020 às 17:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, algum sol de manhã e tarde nublada com aguaceiros fracos.
> 
> Máxima: 14.6ºC
> mínima: 4.7ºC
> ...


Abraço , meu amigo algarvio 
Muita saúde e feliz 2021

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2020 às 18:26)

Boa Noite,
Mais alguma chuva com a passagem da frente que rendeu cerca de 2/3mm na generalidade.

*3.3mm* acumulados na estação do Recanto. *97mm* mensais.

Dezembro acaba ligeiramente abaixo da média por aqui.
Outros acumulados mensais:
Portalegre: *118.5mm*
Netatmo: *70.5mm*

A EMA de Portalegre não reportou dados de precipitação no dia 19, que foi o dia mais chuvoso do mês, mas adicionei 30mm só para se ter uma ideia, pois os acumulados nas estações amadoras rondaram esse valor.

Relativamente ao acumulado anual, dentro do normal em Portalegre e acima nas zonas mais para Sul.

Portalegre: *854mm *
Netatmo: *643.1mm
*
A média anual de acordo com as normais 71/2000 do IPMA em Portalegre é de 852.4mm e 535.4mm em Elvas. Aqui em Arronches rondará os 600/650mm.

*Desejo a todos os membros e visitantes do fórum, um Feliz Ano Novo! Que 2021 traga saúde, esperança e claro, bons eventos meteorológicos.* * Um abraço para tod@s. *

*7,8ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2020 às 18:56)

Boas,
Geada fraca de manhã cedo em Veiros( Estremoz), já por aqui alguma chuva durante a tarde.


joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais alguma chuva com a passagem da frente que rendeu cerca de 2/3mm na generalidade.
> 
> *3.3mm* acumulados na estação do Recanto. *97mm* mensais.
> ...


Aquele acumulado diário de 150mm em Portalegre no dia 20 de Outubro, fica na memória, não acredito que tão depressa se repita um dia assim, um dia para mais tarde recordar.
*Bom ano a todos, com saúde, e bons eventos meteorológicos.*


----------

